# How aften do you shoot?



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

I am curious as to how often and how much folks shoot. I am sure that most of you shoot more than I do...and are much better shots.

How often do you shoot?

How many shots do you take each time you shoot?

How long has it been since you last shot a slingshot?

GP


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Try to shoot every day. About 50 shots. Shoot about 100 each day on the weekend.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Crazy Canuck (Dec 20, 2018)

I try to shoot every day too. Around 100 shots on weekdays, probably around 3-400 on weekends. I keep 100 rounds in a chalk bag, and gotta get through it at least once per session.


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

I'm a shooter. Its in my blood . . . Thank God for slingshots!

At age 62 I still have a 'hankerin' to shoot most every day. In the morning/evening, before/after work. On my walks. Where ever I can find the time. Even out the window of my truck (in a safe spot of course). Its a nice diversion from the daily grind.

I'll shoot anywhere from 5 to a hundred shots, depending on the day.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I should keep track, because it varies from week to week. Taking care of the nieces consumes a lot of time. I like Crazy Canuck’s idea of putting 100 pieces of ammo in individual bags. It’s been a couple weeks since Izvestia got to shoot.


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

I shoot 50 shots at a time 2 to 3 times a day!


----------



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

Every day, and sometimes more than that, however many rounds feels right, at whatever needs to be shot


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Every day and way more on days off. 
Glad to hear most do the same. Keep slinging!!


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Almost every day here, once it warms up a bit outside, I'll shoot more often. Basement shooting just isn't as much fun.


----------



## Eldon 77 (Aug 20, 2018)

At least 150 shots a day. I'm fortunate enough to have a job where I can carry one with me all day long.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Regrettably, no where near as much as I'd like.


----------



## stevekt (Jul 3, 2012)

A couple of time throughout the week I'll grab a handful of clay ammo and one of my light band slingshots and shoot at my backyard golf ball target from 40 to 50 feet. On the weekends I'll set up my driveway shooting range for 3/8 steel ammo at 33 feet at various targets. I can use some of my more aggressive set ups in the driveway when shooting steel. I don't shoot every day or even every weekend. I'll shoot if the mood hits me.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Try to do at least a little every day... I've got a setup of 15, 20mm knockdowns that I do and then various other things like matches and such from a variety of distances.


----------



## J3ff (Apr 12, 2019)

I try to shoot daily at least 100 shots but normally around 200, but I am still pretty new and trying to get better si inam practicing alot.


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

How often do you shoot? 3 - 5 times a week, depending on work, more on weekends

How many shots do you take each time you shoot? 30 to 50 each session, will sometimes shoot more than 1 session on weekends

How long has it been since you last shot a slingshot? - last night

I am a relative newbie shooting about a year - so still shooting a lot - there is a steep learning curve for me

I wonder if we shoot less as we master slingshot shooting?


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

I try to shoot every day at least a few shots and most days I succeed in getting about 30 to 40 shots off. Fortunately I can do so at work, at least indoors.

A couple of times a week it's off to the woods where in general I'll get around 100 shots off.

Amazing how quickly it gets into the blood and if I do miss a day I at least get in aiming practice without firing.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

I shoot everyday...unless its raining. If I'm not hunting then i'm usually practicing. 
I don't keep track of my shot count anymore..i tend to shoot off and on all day. I'll shoot for 20-30 mins then stop and do stuff with my family for a couple hours, then go back to shooting for a half hour...just whenever i feel the need to escape...
I usually try to get into the woods for hunting/practice at least a few times throughout the week...

Sent from my LG-M470 using Tapatalk


----------



## J3ff (Apr 12, 2019)

It would be nice to have an indoor range


----------



## Wreck-it (Mar 25, 2019)

I am fortunate to have a indoor range in my basement, for the last 8 weeks I have shot every day. At least 100 per day, some days way more. I plan to take to work with me when I get to go back. I always show up early, plenty of free time in large vacant parking lots, of industrial complexes.


----------



## J3ff (Apr 12, 2019)

Ah heck yeah then shoot into my garage but during inclement weather standing in the garage only allows me like 10 feet


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

I get to shoot everyday regardless of where I am, but I only follow one hard rule. If I ColdShot my target on that first pull then that is my last shot of the day.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## J3ff (Apr 12, 2019)

Mojave Mo said:


> I get to shoot everyday regardless of where I am, but I only follow one hard rule. If I ColdShot my target on that first pull then that is my last shot of the day.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## J3ff (Apr 12, 2019)

You joking or crazy


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Every day ... but some days more than others.... try to spend atleast a hr a day shooting.. give or take 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

weather plays a big part for me, as i only shoot outdoors. and east tn has some messed up weather at times. especially in the unpredictable springtime. i usually shoot 40 shots, either all on one frame or distributed among 4. sometimes more, or less, depending on if i hit a hot streak.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

J3ff said:


> You joking or crazy


True! I like the challenge, and the satisfaction of the win. To me the best of the best shooters will hit the target of the first try......that is who I want to be!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## J3ff (Apr 12, 2019)

Mojave Mo said:


> J3ff said:
> 
> 
> > You joking or crazy
> ...


Ok


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Most of the time I shoot 50 rnds twice dsily and more on the weekends.

But sometimes I way more or not at for days... my indoor range depends on if I am home alone. My arthtitis keeps me out sometimes or business... but mostly I miss shooting if I am making. Hand tools most of the time every time.

I had paper targets out today for my annual assessment/ progress... Still many misses, but closer. I shot 2 bull's eyes today... doubling last year's total. No flyers, but soooo many misses.

I shredded a can afterwards and had a little fun.


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

Well, it's obvious who I am only an average shot. I need to shoot more. I have a place to shoot indoors and also a catch box outdoors so, I have no excuse. I tend to shoot short sessions of 30-40 shots at a time.

Ya'll are an inspiration .

GP


----------



## dross80 (Feb 20, 2018)

Every day. I miss maybe 10 days a year. I've estimated my average at 100 shots a day, but I think that's conservative. I can sit on my back patio under cover and shoot at a catchbox that's attached to my fence about 13 meters away. In nice weather in the evenings I might shoot 300-400 a day. On some weekend days, it could be near twice that.

I also have an indoor range at 10 meters. I shoot seated from a desk we have in the utility room/entry into the garage. My catchbox is attached to the garage door. It goes up and comes down with the door, so I don't have to take it down. I use that in the winter, after it gets dark, and in inclement weather.

I'm kind of obsessed with improving my accuracy.


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

I am a combination of all of the above. Mainly, a basement catchbox but do have a few well placed targets in the trees off the patio. I try to shoot at least every other day. This can be five shots or until it feels like my arm is going to fall off. If I hit a tiny target on the first shot, like Mojave, I immediately hang it up and go build another slingshot in the shop right there next to my range. I also have kids, a job, coaching, keeping a house operational, am married to a teacher (means I cook and clean while she grades), heavily involved at church, etc. If it comes down to it, I prefer to build more than shoot, which I do a minimum of 15 to 30 minutes every day to keep my sanity.


----------



## stevekt (Jul 3, 2012)

I have a golf ball spinner set up in the backyard. It is 40 feet from my door and 50 feet from the end of my porch. I will grab a handful of clay ammo and shoot from 40. When I hit it I will move to 50. When I hit at 50 I will hang it up and take a break.


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

bigdh2000 said:


> I am a combination of all of the above. Mainly, a basement catchbox but do have a few well placed targets in the trees off the patio. I try to shoot at least every other day. This can be five shots or until it feels like my arm is going to fall off. If I hit a tiny target on the first shot, like Mojave, I immediately hang it up and go build another slingshot in the shop right there next to my range. I also have kids, a job, coaching, keeping a house operational, am married to a teacher (means I cook and clean while she grades), heavily involved at church, etc. If it comes down to it, I prefer to build more than shoot, which I do a minimum of 15 to 30 minutes every day to keep my sanity.


Dan, the ONLY slingshot I shoot, when I do, is the one you designed and built for me. If it were not for you I wouldn't be shooting at all. Thanks again, my friend.

Grandpa Pete


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Grandpa Pete, you telling us that if it wasn’t for Dan crafting you a slingshot you might not be shooting is exactly why I love this Forum


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

Yes sir.......If it were not for Dan I wouldn't be shooting . Can't thank him enough.

GP


----------



## Sticks-n-stones (Apr 21, 2019)

Grandpa Pete said:


> bigdh2000 said:
> 
> 
> > I am a combination of all of the above. Mainly, a basement catchbox but do have a few well placed targets in the trees off the patio. I try to shoot at least every other day. This can be five shots or until it feels like my arm is going to fall off. If I hit a tiny target on the first shot, like Mojave, I immediately hang it up and go build another slingshot in the shop right there next to my range. I also have kids, a job, coaching, keeping a house operational, am married to a teacher (means I cook and clean while she grades), heavily involved at church, etc. If it comes down to it, I prefer to build more than shoot, which I do a minimum of 15 to 30 minutes every day to keep my sanity.
> ...


----------



## Duke1066 (Apr 20, 2019)

I have been on a six year hiatus, recovering from a broken neck and crushed disk. As of last week, I'm geared up. I shoot daily as a form of Zen mental therapy (it works) 
I shoot 40-50 rounds a day, each afternoon. The biggest setback is trying to stay away from the workshop: build less=shoot more.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

Grandpa Pete said:


> bigdh2000 said:
> 
> 
> > I am a combination of all of the above. Mainly, a basement catchbox but do have a few well placed targets in the trees off the patio. I try to shoot at least every other day. This can be five shots or until it feels like my arm is going to fall off. If I hit a tiny target on the first shot, like Mojave, I immediately hang it up and go build another slingshot in the shop right there next to my range. I also have kids, a job, coaching, keeping a house operational, am married to a teacher (means I cook and clean while she grades), heavily involved at church, etc. If it comes down to it, I prefer to build more than shoot, which I do a minimum of 15 to 30 minutes every day to keep my sanity.
> ...


Any time bud. That took a while to work out in my head. Keep killing cans.


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

HOPE TO GET TO THE POINT I CAN HIT A TARGET MUCH SMALLER THAN A CAN.

GP


----------



## J3ff (Apr 12, 2019)

Das a good goal


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

Grandpa Pete said:


> HOPE TO GET TO THE POINT I CAN HIT A TARGET MUCH SMALLER THAN A CAN.
> GP


Won't be long before the end of a can look like a large target


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

Grandpa Pete said:


> HOPE TO GET TO THE POINT I CAN HIT A TARGET MUCH SMALLER THAN A CAN.
> 
> GP


Most of us, including myself, have that same dream. <_< <_< <_< <_<


----------



## J3ff (Apr 12, 2019)

Three months ago a soup can at 30 feet was a challenge now it's not so bad I'm working toward a bottle cap


----------

